# How tall a driver can it take...



## stevespain (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi Guys

Im new here, I live in Spain and i'm trying to buy a nearly new TT. It's hard over here, there just isnt the volume of cars available and its a big country and theres always the language barrier even when you have some of the lingo. For example, there are only 23 tt's nationwide for sale on the Audi approved site. Only 6 with the bang and olufsen setup. ! I've not even test driven a new TT. I'm tempted to pull the trigger and get one delivered to my end of Spain but just want to check driver height. Im 6'3", will I fit comfortably?

Thanks for any thoughts/advice.


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

Well, I'll double check later, but I'm 6ft and don't have the seat all the way back - I think there's probably around another 3-4 inches backwards adjustment available. Not sure about headroom but haven't noticed my head feeling like it's particularly near the roof.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm 6'3" and compared to the mk2 there is more room, most notably under the steering wheel where your knees get in the way.


----------



## Snatz (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm just under 6'5" and have plenty of room. Mind you, the seats are all the way back and down. :lol:

Mark


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm 5'10" and sit really close.

Hope that helps


----------



## kipiyami (Sep 15, 2015)

Make sure you go for the "Super Sports Seats", which allow the base to tilt. I'm 6'0 and sit with the seat all the way down, and slightly tilted back - I have loads of headroom.

Also - great news - the Mk3 can easily support a 6'3" adult in the back seats! So you should definitely try that out :twisted:


----------



## stevespain (Dec 13, 2015)

Cheers guys, sounds good. Im looking at one of these if you have any advice, thoughts...

http://audiselectionplus.es/coche_audi/ ... 629670-es/

Or

http://audiselectionplus.es/coche_audi/ ... 310384-es/

if you click 'Equipamiento Extra' you see the full spec of extras..


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I got in the back of a TT once, never again [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Would suggest you sit in one and try it.

Not all people of the same height fit in the same space. Some have longer legs and shorter bodies, other way round etc.

For example I am only 6ft, but have long legs particularly from hip to knee, I find a standard plane economy seat really tight as knees get scrunched.


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

The makeup of height is probably more important. Hips to feet and hips to top of head. Then I'm sure a nice TT owner can do the measurements. [WHITE SMILING FACE]


----------



## stevespain (Dec 13, 2015)

minsTTerman said:


> Well, I'll double check later, but I'm 6ft and don't have the seat all the way back - I think there's probably around another 3-4 inches backwards adjustment available. Not sure about headroom but haven't noticed my head feeling like it's particularly near the roof.


Just seen your footer and that you have gone from an SLK to a TT, how have you found that? I was considering an SLK but ultimately im drawn by the 4x4 and faster car.


----------



## SamoaChris (Jun 24, 2014)

It should be noted that some of the guys have the S-tronic which is less of an issue. In the manual the clutch pedal is higher than the throttle and it is the left leg which can have less room, as well as the higher pedal the leg is moving up and down and can foul the steering wheel when changing gear.

I'm 6' 1" and in my Mk. 2 manual, with the seat right back, it is just about OK. Once my foot is off the clutch there is plenty of room as it would be in an S-tronic as well. Unfortunately I don't have the electric seats (in the Mk. 2) which would allow me to angle the seat base back and support my legs better.

If there is more leg room in the Mk. 3, then that's great, but if going for a manual, then I would seriously try one before buying. I've had the odd car (generally older or Fiats) where there hasn't been enough room for operating the clutch comfortably and it spoils the driving experience.


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

stevespain said:


> Just seen your footer and that you have gone from an SLK to a TT, how have you found that? I was considering an SLK but ultimately im drawn by the 4x4 and faster car.


I'd had a couple of Mk2's and was looking to change but didn't want another Mk2 and the Mk3 was about 3 years away at the time, so opted for the SLK for a change (also never had a Merc before).

It was "ok". I wasn't interested in a soft top convertible so looked at the SLK and Z4 and preferred the SLK inside (but Z4 outside!) and also couldnt get on with the run flats on the Z4 so opted for the SLK.

Obviously the folding roof was great but overall the car was very heavy, uneconomical (linked with the weight probably!) and relatively expensive to run. I also wasn't happy with needing new front discs before pads needed replacing and I really just had it as a stop gap until the Mk3 was out. I did have it for 3 years though!

Overall the new TT (folding roof aside as I now have the coupe) is far far better in pretty much every way for me.


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

placeborick said:


> I got in the back of a TT once, never again [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Three of us drove to Austria for a skiing holiday in the Mk2, luggage included...


----------

